# +++ SPECIAL ACCUAIR OFFERS!! MASON-Tech now offers the full State-Of-The-Art Accuair product line!!



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*SPECIAL OFFER!!! Through Sunday, August 9, 2009, we are offering FREE SHIPPING in the Continental USA PLUS an additional $150 off when you order a Stage-1 or Stage-2 Air Management Kit together with a Complete set of Air Struts and Rear Bags!**
..........................................................

*MASON-Tech.com* is proud to offer AccuAir Air Management Systems. Never before has there been an management system quite like this! Operation is virtually seamless and extremely user friendly. Installation is more simple than any air system on the market and all wiring is terminated in weatherproof connectors which plug into the ECU and wheel sensors (ie no cutting, stripping, soldering, crimping, etc!). 
AccuAir's e-Level 4-Corner Electronic Leveling System is the heart of the air management kit and uses a small ECU (shown in front of compressors) to control ride height based off height sensors (bottom right corner) that are installed at each corner of the car (similar to a suspension height sensor for OEM HID headlights). There are no gauges to monitor or all the clumsy hardware associated with common gauges. The elegently simple and illuminated handheld controller (front/center) in the kit allows 3 pre-set ride heights as well as an all-down feature. Each air spring can also be individually controlled up/down by each of the separate buttons. Setup time is absolutely minimal (we literally calibrated the system and set all of our pre-sets in under 5 minutes!). AccuAir's VU4 4-Corner Valve Unit (bottom left) is a masterpiece. All fittings are pre-installed for super easy installation - two air inlets, 4 outlets (one for each air spring) and two exhaust ports. All wiring, fittings compressor(s), valve unit, controller, ECU and air tank are included in our Stage 1 and Stage 2 Air Management Kits. We also opted for the 25-Foot Power Supply Kit for clean, reliable and safe power to the compressors in our system as well as the Remote Key Fob Option which allows control of the system from up to 200 feet away from the car.
There are too many awesome features to this system to explain in this post so we have a .pdf of the data sheet for the e-Level system which explains all the features and benefits. Click here to download data sheet
We have completed many AccuAir installs and we can't even begin to explain how impressed we are with the operation and ease of installation! After trying nearly every combination of air management products previously available, we believe this is hands down the best quality, best operating system you will ever find! Our customers have been absolutley ecstatic with the operation and quality of the system! 








*AccuAir Touch Pad Controller*. If anyone else drives your car, you may simply unplug this unit and remove it from the car. The e-Level ECU will default to ride height pre-set #2 (ride height) and will remain at that level until the controller is plugged back in. 
(Great for valet parking or for letting someone borrow your car who you don't want fooling around with the ride height control!)
..........................................................








*AccuAir's VU-4 electronic 4-Corner solenoid valve unit *inflates and deflates up to 4 individual air springs and has built-in 3/8" DOT-approved push-to connect fittings for all of its plumbing connections. The robust internal solenoid valve architecture maximizes flow, provides bubble-tight sealing and guarantees operation up to 200psi for millions of cycles. All of this technology is housed in a unique enclosure design which routes each of the solenoid wires to a single weatherproof connector, eliminating typically loose wires. This not only improves appearance but it also guarantees proper operation with every installation. With an overall size of only 5"x3"x3" and the ability to survive harsh under-vehicle environments, this product is ideal for any application.
AccuAir's 4-Corner Valve Unit may be used with any type of manual controller (like our 5 or 7-switch box) and virtually any type of air spring/bag. Can be retro-fitted as an upgrade to our Analog system or any existing MASON-Tech air management system.
Includes wiring harness with pre-terminated matching weatherproof connector.









..........................................................








Routing adequate power to your compressors previously required a few trips to your local stereo shop or hardware store. Our power supply kits are the simple solution and include one very important safety element - a sealed main system 70amp maxi-fuse. This provides a much cleaner and safer way to wire your compressors (vs standard relays). 
Includes: 1 - 70amp Fuse with Weather Proof Holder; 1 - 90amp Relay; 1 - 25' (optional 5' kit for trunk-mounted battery applications) roll of High Quality 6awg Wire
..........................................................
*Available now!*
*MASON-Tech/AccuAir Stage 1 Air Management System - $1949.99  Buy Now!*
*MASON-Tech/AccuAir Stage 2 Air Management System - $2099.99  Buy Now!*
*MASON-Tech/AccuAir VU-4 4-Corner Valve Unit - $449.99  Buy Now!*
*This is just a sample of our air management components*. For a full selection and more info, visit the *Air Ride section* on our website!
........................................... 
*Check out our entire line of products including our Great Plates, Billet VR6 Crak Pipes and Thermostat kits, VR6 Timing Chains and more at  MASON-TECH.com*
...........................................
* *To receive FREE SHIPPING in the USA*, you must select "USA Air Ride Free Shipping" method when completing your order online. Shipping to Canada is $50 and you must select "Canada - Air Ride Special Shipping" method when completing your order online. To receive $150 off your complete order (MASON-Tech/AccuAir Stage-1 or Stage 2 + Front Air Struts + Rear Air Struts or Rear Air Bags, enter promotional code"aapromo150" when completing your order online.
...........................................
You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us any time at [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Accuair manifold = work of art
I'm sure their complete air management solution is nothing less than amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the words guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm honestly amazed at the Accuair quality and I'm excited for more and more people to discover how simple an installation process can be and how a simple digital controller can make air suspension so much more enjoyable...


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

do want


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i love my accuair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

quoted for truth.
It is awesome. I love mine as well.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I'm impressed, i just bagged a 2009 denali with the kelderman setup. The accuair not only look top notch but works top notch!!










_Modified by blueb316v at 8:37 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

i want... time to apply for another credit card! lol


_Modified by PuToA4 at 8:31 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: +++ SPECIAL ACCUAIR OFFERS!! MASON-Tech now offers the full State-Of-The- ... ([email protected])*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my accuair manifold.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my accuair manifold. 

Same here. GREAT product


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so is accuair the king of digital management these days? I tougt autopilot was numero uno? Reading this thread it makes it seem like there may be a new champ


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Air Ride Technologies is way better than the Autopilot system. ART makes a great setup, and its pretty much the same as the Accuair setup, but as nice as the ART setup is, Accuair is just a tad nicer. The manifold is just such a nicely machined piece, the controller is incredible, and the quality is top notch. Price is up there tho, but if you can afford it, its WELL worth the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

anybody find it odd, for that kind of money everyone else offers gauges, Accuair, no display.
and you cant replace a fitting in the manifold if it should start leaking. In Toronto, the biggest problem, I repair regularly is leaks. When it gets really cold different metals expand differently and leaks form in the fall. Or if it always was there just really slow, they get quicker. Were I work servicing it is my biggest concern, So Iv been waiting to see. I dont jump, on something because of hype, I usually wait to see for my self first hand.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea, i really wish there was a digital display, i wonder though.. would it be possible to install analog gauges as well to go along with the accuair? just for piece of mind


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_yea, i really wish there was a digital display, i wonder though.. would it be possible to install analog gauges as well to go along with the accuair? just for piece of mind

yes, but why, when you can get the ART controller for less. But athetically it is nice looking.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im going to have to google the art controller, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anybody find it odd, for that kind of money everyone else offers gauges, Accuair, no display.
and you cant replace a fitting in the manifold if it should start leaking. In Toronto, the biggest problem, I repair regularly is leaks. When it gets really cold different metals expand differently and leaks form in the fall. Or if it always was there just really slow, they get quicker. Were I work servicing it is my biggest concern, So Iv been waiting to see. I dont jump, on something because of hype, I usually wait to see for my self first hand.


Kevin, when I was looking at Matt's manifold, I asked the same question. He said all you have to do is unscrew the the 8 bolts on the top of the manifold, and then you have access to all the valves. The black thing wrapped around the manifold is just a big rubber band to hide the wiring for a cleaner look, but can be easily removed. I do find it interesting that there is no gauge, but why do you really need a gauge when the system uses the leveling sensors and not PSI to set the height. The only gauge you probably do need is a tank pressure gauge.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

accuair setup is great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Only thing I would wish for is a readout of the bag pressure in case of the sensors going bad...
otherwise... VERY HAPPY!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_accuair setup is great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Only thing I would wish for is a readout of the bag pressure in case of the sensors going bad...
otherwise... VERY HAPPY!









I asked Dustin this at Sema last year also. They claim its so accurate you dont need gauges.
I kind of disagree. I want to use one before I really past my final judgement. Just throwing it out there. If everyone loves it and see no problem. Then time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I asked Dustin this at Sema last year also. They claim its so accurate you dont need gauges.
I kind of disagree. I want to use one before I really past my final judgement. Just throwing it out there. If everyone loves it and see no problem. Then time will tell.

My initial reaction was exactly that - "No gauges?" After having installed several systems now and having quite a bit of seat time in my GTI with the AccuAir system, I'm convinced that guages aren't neccesary. If everything is installed correctly, there are no circumstances where gauges are needed. Of course if you must have gauges, it's no more difficult to install them with this system than any others.
As for leaks in the manifold... Anything's possible but I think the AccuaAir unit is a highly reliable and well-documented unit. AccuAir has been implementing this same unit in 800+ ambulance and service vehicles around the country in various climates for some time now. Most of these applications have the valve unit mounted outside the vehicle. When compared to the typical installation with 50 brass fittings covered in teflon tape connecting 8 individual valves, the probability of leaks is dramtically lower when you plumb an AccuAir VU-4 (which would typically have only 4-8 fittings outside the valve unit).


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (blueb316v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_I'm impressed, i just bagged a 2009 denali with the kelderman setup. The accuair not only look top notch but works top notch!!
_Modified by blueb316v at 8:37 AM 7-24-2009_

Hopefully thats not fully layed out


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i love the fact that it can be mounted outside, couple that wit some weather proof compressors and thats a really clean trunk install...especially when you only have a hatch to work with


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_i love the fact that it can be mounted outside, couple that wit some weather proof compressors and thats a really clean trunk install...especially when you only have a hatch to work with

Being that the setup is so compact and minimal though, its extremely easy to find room anywhere in the car as well.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hopefully ill be running AccuAir on my next project


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Hopefully ill be running AccuAir on my next project









We hope so too!








You just let us know though, we'll make sure you are taken care of and set up just right with whatever you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I had been speaking with Reno directly for my previous project which unfortunately will no longer happen, im hoping his previous offer will still apply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I had been speaking with Reno directly for my previous project which unfortunately will no longer happen, im hoping his previous offer will still apply. 

We'll see what we can do for ya...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: +++ SPECIAL ACCUAIR OFFERS!! MASON-Tech now offers the full State-Of-The- ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*SPECIAL OFFER!!! Through Sunday, August 9, 2009, we are offering FREE SHIPPING in the Continental USA PLUS an additional $150 off when you order a Stage-1 or Stage-2 Air Management Kit together with a Complete set of Air Struts and Rear Bags!**


Woah, still offering this up??????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: +++ SPECIAL ACCUAIR OFFERS!! MASON-Tech now offers the full State-Of-The- ... ([email protected])*

Yes, we are extending it until august 31!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

In that case, Chase is gonna love me.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

Is it possible to use digital instead of the analog? If so, how much of a difference?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_Is it possible to use digital instead of the analog? If so, how much of a difference?

Sorry, I'm not sure I exactly understand the question...
The Accuair unit is a full digital unit with no gauges needed.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry, I'm not sure I exactly understand the question...
The Accuair unit is a full digital unit with no gauges needed.










I think he's asking if you can run a digital gauge set up with the accuair manifold, if I read that correctly. And if so, the answer is yes, after the manifold you have to cut the airline and T it off for the sending units like this....
Belongs to GTI337DUB...


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_Thanks for answering my question. 

Yeah, thanks Travy.








I just didn't understand what the questions was directed towards... 
...sorry bout that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This offer is being extended until Sunday, Nov 1!! And if you find a lower price on any AccuAir products, we will beat it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This offer is being extended until Sunday, Nov 1!! And if you find a lower price on any AccuAir products, we will beat it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Best deal on Accuair available... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: +++ SPECIAL ACCUAIR OFFERS!! MASON-Tech now offers the full State-Of-The- ... ([email protected])*


----------

